# My workout plan...?



## Vicky88 (Jul 5, 2006)

I was inspired by some guys website who started a blog called 100 days. Where he changed his life habits for 100 days... I'm gonna do a similar thing! So, I'm planning to start my 100 days soon and need a workout plan.

I am thinking of going for 3 half an hour walks a week (Monday, Wednesday and Friday) and doing 20 minutes of strength training every morning (maybe alternating between different areas, so monday could be arms, tuesday stomach, wednesday butt, thursday legs and friday a mixture of them all or something?) and then having both days of the weekend as rest days?

How does this sound? I'm new to exercise really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for any help in advance.


----------

